# Introducing ECS V4 Performance Brake Rotors | Free Shipping



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The next generation in ECS rotors has arrived, introducing V4 brake rotors.
Precision manufactured and featuring an electrostatic rust-inhibiting coating; available in smooth, drilled, slotted, or drilled and slotted.*

Shop ECS V4 Brake Rotors NOW

ECS V4 Brake Rotors are Electrostatic Coated to prevent rust more effectively than the typical phosphate finishes used by other manufacturers. Oftentimes these phosphate coatings are only preventative during shipping and storage, resulting in immediate visible corrosion once exposed to heat and moisture on your vehicle. Our Electrostatic Coating is tested to endure 400 hours of salt spray exposure without rusting - we did this to save you the headache that comes from both the unappealing aesthetic of rusty rotors and associated run out issues. ECS V4 Rotors have a beautiful, fully machined finish - we fully machine our rotors to promote superior rotor balance and to give your car an attractive rotor that peeks out from behind your beloved wheels.

Our V4 Rotors are designed to have a double disc ground, taper free finish - this prevents run out through guaranteed parallelism and accurate disc thickness variation (DTV). This process prevents the finish from being directional, facilitating a more effective pad and rotor break in period, along with smooth, silent stopping power for the life of the rotors.*

ECS V4 Cross Drilled rotors will give your car track appeal, complimenting the rest of your wheel and suspension setup. Having cross drilled rotors keeps your brakes cooler and reduces brake fade, giving you more consistent brake performance in all driving conditions. We carefully control the cooling rate during our manufacturing process to ensure that our drilled rotors meet or exceed tensile strength requirements. Additionally, our V4 Cross Drilled Rotors are designed independently for the left and right side of your vehicle, ensuring that our drilled holes do not touch cooling vanes.

Shop ECS V4 Brake Rotors NOW



Shop ECS V4 Brake Rotors NOW


----------

